#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > LH-Λογισμική - Fespa: Προσομοίωση ημιάκαμπτων κόμβων

## giorgosk

Στην περίπτωση των μεταλλικών κατασκευών περνάμε τα πλαίσια και θεωρούμε στον εκάστοτε ισχυρό άξονα συνδέσεις ροπής για τις δοκούς και τα υποστυλώματα. Μετά στον σχεδιασμό των συνδέσεων βρίσκουμε βάσει  διερεύνησης της στροφικής δυσκαμψίας ότι ο κόμβος είναι ημιάκαμπτος με ότι ενισχύσεις που παρέχονται να υποβάλουμε. Μια λύση ειναι η αύξηση της διατομής του υποστυλώματος βέβαια αλλα με ενδιαφέρει στην περίπτωση που θέλουμε να προσομοιώσουμε τον κόμβο ως ημιάκαμπτο στο Fespa στον συντελεστή ελαστικής πάκτωσης Κ τι πρέπει να βάλω κ=0,5 όπως πολύ μπακαλίστικα μου είπαν στην υποστήριξη ή υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να συνδεθεί το μέγεθος κ με τη Sj?

----------


## leo

Γιώργο πολύ σωστά σου είπαν από την υποστήριξη της LH.
Σύμφωνα με τις διατάξεις του EC3 –Part1.8, §5.1.2, Πίνακας 5.2,
βρίσκεσαι στην περιοχή 2 σύμφωνα με το Διάγραμμα ροπών-καμπυλοτήτων για ημιάκαμπτο, κόμβο.
Συνεπώς τιμές του 0,5 < k < 25
Η σχέση πού συνδέει την στροφική δυσκαμψία με το kb είναι 
Sj,ini ≥ kb EIb / Lb 
Σου έχω επισυνάψει και ένα αρχείο με περισσότερες λεπτομέρειες για την ταξινόμηση των κόμβων με βάση την δυσκαμψία.

http://www.emichanikos.gr/forum/down...do=file&id=518

----------

K_PAT, Xάρης

----------

